# Anigrand Star Destroyer delivered!



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The mail man just delivered my Star Destroyer! Holy Cow is this a nice kit! Everything arrived intact, no broken parts. The little points on top of the globes were all intact as well. The large flat hull parts were all flat and straight. One of the lower rear hulls has a ever so slight bend to it. I think if I used gum to glue it would straighten out. One nice feature are all the tab "A" and slot "B" style of assembly on a lot of the parts. It would seem a lot of thought went into the design of the kit.

I am very impressed with the detail. It has more detail than what is shown on their website photos. That or the pics are washed out. But what is up with the smell? They used some smelly resin! It has a very high almost lacquer smell to it. The resin seems to be very light weight as well.

A+ to Anigrand on this beautiful kit.

Pics in a few.:thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.anigrand.com/AA6003_Star_Destroyer.htm

Wow! Great size, great looking, great casting...
Never heard of it before just now and wishing I had $300 spare.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I tell ya what, regardless the cost, this is one impressive pic since it puts the size of this kit in to good visual perspective. At least, for me. I bought one of the (_Venator_-class) Republic Star Destroyers for my son and we built it together, so I'vegot that to use as a sort of guide. 












Too bad we can't get someone to come out w/an all-new version in 1/4222 (or thereabouts). The slightly smaller version would be more to my personal tastes due to shelf space. Plus, it would look kinda kewel having a Battlestar vs Star Destroyer sort of Diorama.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Too bad we can't get someone to come out w/an all-new version in 1/4222 (or thereabouts). The slightly smaller version would be more to my personal tastes due to shelf space.


I completely agree with you, Griff. I would much rather have a kit which is more reasonably displayed. But I bought one anyway. I DON'T have room display it right now, DON'T have room to build it right now. Not really sure where I'm going to store the box until I can build it. These are small issues compared to _not ever having a nice Star Destroyer_. 

John O.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm up for a lucrative new job and if I get it this will definitely be my first celebratory purchase. I didn't realize Anigrad had such a collection already in production--fantastic especially with the little bonus kits that come with each release.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

This kit is awesome. The parts are so clean and well cast that I had the entire kit cleaned and mocked up by Sunday afternoon! It builds like a plastic model. Oh and as far as displaying it? I have the perfect spot. My dining room table!:thumbsup:

John, have you recieved yours yet?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Good Lord, this is the first I'm hearing of this kit. Is it still available???


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm sure it is. It is sill listed on the website.

I'll add this, the detail on the superstructure and trenches in the pics on the Anigrand site are of the un-finshed master. There is a lot more more detail on the actual kit parts. Very impressive.


----------



## Langy (Jan 10, 2010)

more pictures......please!!!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll post some of the whole kit mocked up tomorrow. If your'e on the fence about this kit I say grab one before they are gone.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

robiwon said:


> I'll post some of the whole kit mocked up tomorrow. If your'e on the fence about this kit I say grab one before they are gone.


Wish I had the spare cash. I wanted to get the Cooper, but this is a much better deal for the size and price.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, I was put off by the size and cost of Randy's model, but after reading the "reviews" and seeing the pix of the Anigrand SD it's a purchase I can't resist.

The ISD is one of my all-time favorite movie spaceships, and this is probably the closest thing to an "ideal" kit anyone is likely to produce of the subject at the given scale and price range (I'd love to be proven wrong here, btw).

Anyway, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

It's a most impressive model for sure. Is it just me, or does it seem as if the hull has the proportions of the ANH model? I recall an amazing 3D mesh created on the Sci-Fi Meshes site that had a similar look (ANH proportions with ESB detailing). Perhaps they used that mesh as the basis for this model.

At any rate, I am tempted as well. I'd love to see some better pics of a delivered model.

_StarshipBuilder.com_, _AirshipModeler.com_
Author, *Model Design & Blueprinting Handbook* *SECOND EDITION NOW AVAILABLE*


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

star-art said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem as if the hull has the proportions of the ANH model?


It's not just you, Charles; I was thinking the same thing. Kinda hard to tell from the pix I've seen thus far...

With any luck my kit will have arrived by the time you hit town next week, and you can check it our for yourself.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I've heard delivery times of up to a month but that may have been for preorders; I'm certainly eagerly awaiting delivery of mine...and I'll have to spring for the Liberty cruiser and medical frigate eventually too, especially for the extra vehicles. Anigrad's non-sci-fi subjects look amazingly good too.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

jbond said:


> I've heard delivery times of up to a month but that may have been for preorders; I'm certainly eagerly awaiting delivery of mine...


I ordered mine the day before Christmas and it landed yesterday afternoon. That's excellent turn-around time for an international sale.




jbond said:


> ...and I'll have to spring for the Liberty cruiser and medical frigate eventually too, especially for the extra vehicles.


I might just buy the Liberty for the extras and sell the kit itself off. I can't say that I'm a huge fan of what I used to call "The Pickle Ship", but the little bonus pieces look like gems.

BTW, the casting on theis kit is as good as you will see on any resin kit ever: clean, sharp, precise. Well worth the money.

John O.


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

Thanks, Rob! I'm looking forward to it. 

It looks like it may have been based (in whole or in part) on FractalSponge's 3D mesh (the one I mentioned above). That may not be good for FS, but it could be good for me as I was interested in taking something like this and turning it into a model of an ANH Imperial Cruiser with ESB-style surface details.

Ironically, this model is almost exactly 1/2 scale compared to the original ANH studio miniature, which makes it even better. I'd consider it good practice for an eventual build of a studio-scale replica. 

It will still need a lot of mods to make it look like the ANH version, but it could be an interesting project. 

_StarshipBuilder.com_, _AirshipModeler.com_
Author, *Model Design & Blueprinting Handbook* *SECOND EDITION NOW AVAILABLE*


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

star-art said:


> Ironically, this model is almost exactly 1/2 scale compared to the original ANH studio miniature, which makes it even better. I'd consider it good practice for an eventual build of a studio-scale replica.
> 
> It will still need a lot of mods to make it look like the ANH version, but it could be an interesting project.
> 
> ...


The Star Destroyer filming miniature from ANH was 3 feet long. This kit is only 4 inches off from being Studio Scale.


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

That's a common misconception. If you start laying out the actual kit parts used to build the original, you'll find it is actually much bigger. The finished model was closer to three feet _across_ and roughly five feet long overall.

When I first made a set of plans for the ANH version (more than a decade ago, before I even started work on the Galactica), I also thought it was three feet long as commonly believed. Then, I printed my plans out out and started laying parts on the printout and I quickly discovered how wrong that assumption was!

_StarshipBuilder.com_, _AirshipModeler.com_
Author, *Model Design & Blueprinting Handbook* *SECOND EDITION NOW AVAILABLE*


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

You people are killing me! I con't have the cash, I don't have the display room, I don't have spousal permission, and yet I just HAVE to have one!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is a direct order Stu. Get one and have it built for Wonderfest! That way we can display them side by side. And the middle of the dining room table is a great place for it. Now get it done!


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, I'm a little behind. I just got one in the mail last week. And WOW. Just...wow. I am absolutely humbled as a caster as I look at this kit. If I only had the heavy equipment and a staff of employees to work under me... 

Gorgeous, lovely kit.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Are they still available and where do you find them?


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

No, sorry, Anigrand got a C&D a little while back, they had to discontinue their whole line. I got mine from a private seller.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats on getting one Stu. Yes indeed, it is an awesome kit! I had a slight stall on mine when I had the problems with my hands. A few weeks ago I also had a roommate move in with me so my modeling got put on hold. I am half done with the fiber optic. I plan to finish it soon though!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Stu Pidasso said:


> No, sorry, Anigrand got a C&D a little while back, they had to discontinue their whole line. I got mine from a private seller.


AHHHH...shoot! That's too bad. They looked awesome from the pics I've seen. Oh well, maybe Fine Molds will make one. No...I guess I shouldn't hold my breath waiting for that one either!


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

I just found a guy with a Nebulon Medical Frigate for sale, and snatched it up. I am kicking myself for not getting these at regular prices when they were being offered.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats on the Frigate Stu. I love that kit!

http://picasaweb.google.com/116877382961951625239/AnigrandMedicalFrigateTantiveIV#

Did it come with the Tantive IV as well?

OT-
Still plugging away on my SD. Lots of stuff going on and not much time for model building though.

Edit- There is an Ani SD and an Ani Tantive IV on the Bay right now.

Here is where my SD is right now. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/116877382961951625239/AnigrandStarDestroyerWIP#


----------

